# Liaisons dangereuses



## Minerva (25 Agosto 2008)

PORCI ESISTENZIALI – LE “RELAZIONI PERICOLOSE” SARTRE-SIMONE DE BEAUVOIR: “MI SENTO UNO SPORCO BASTARDO” - PER GESTIRE LE INFEDELTÀ DI LUI, LA SCRITTRICE SEDUCEVA LE SUE ALLIEVE E GLIELE “PASSAVA”…



*Richard Newbury per “La Stampa”*


* Jean-Paul Sartre e Simone de Beauvoir

*I romanzi d’amore inglesi finiscono con un matrimonio, come “Orgoglio e pregiudizio” di Jane Austen; cominciano invece con un matrimonio i romanzi d’amore francesi, come “Madame Bovary” di Flaubert, tanto caro a *Sartre*. Se l’anti-matrimonio tra *Jean-Paul* *Sartre* e «la Grande *Sartre*use» *Simone* *de Beauvoir* dovesse diventare un romanzo, sarebbe “Le relazioni pericolose” di Choderlos de Laclos più “Histoire d’O” di Réage più “Dalla Russia con amore” di Fleming. 

Ovviamente, come tutti i romanzi d’amore, ruota intorno alla classe sociale, al denaro e al sesso. Nella doppia biografia che ha appena scritto, assai rivelatrice e ben documentata (“A dangerous liaison”, Century, pp. 573, euro 20), Carole Seymour-Jones districa i fatti dalla finzione dei miti che di sé hanno creato il padre dell’esistenzialismo e la madre del femminismo.

I *Sartre* erano dei contadini in ascesa sociale, diventati ufficiali, medici e insegnanti. La madre di *Jean-Paul*, Ann-Marie Schweitzer, proveniva dalla luterana Alsazia; Albert Schweitzer, il famoso organista diventato un ancor più famoso missionario medico in Congo, era uno zio. Era dunque un Dio protestante quello che *Jean-Paul* cercò di sostituire con l’esistenzialismo, ponendo la domanda di Dostoevskij: «Se Dio muore e l’uomo muore, è tutto permesso?».

Corto di statura e di vista, pure strabico, aveva labbra tumide, era pieno di macchie e aumentava il suo fascino evitando l’acqua e il sapone. Lo uccise la passione per l’alcol. Tutte quelle che divisero il suo letto, compresa la De Beauvoir, testimoniarono la sua clinica mancanza di passione: chiamava gli incontri con le amanti «il giro di visite del dottore». Ormai prossimo alla morte, si vantò di avere nove amanti contemporaneamente. 

*





 Sartre

*«Non ho mai saputo come condurre correttamente la mia vita sessuale o emotiva; per lo più mi sono sentito profondamente e sinceramente uno sporco bastardo. Un bastardo davvero insignificante, una sorta di universitario sadico, un Don Giovanni ministeriale - disgustoso». «In una storia con una donna non mi importava che ci fosse un altro. Per me l’essenziale era essere il primo. Ma l’idea di un triangolo con un altro uomo meglio consolidato di me - quella sì era una situazione che non potevo tollerare».

A parte la «mascolina» (come lei stessa si definiva) De Beauvoir, il suo vero attaccamento era per gli uomini: Bost, l’allievo prediletto al liceo, Albert Camus, Jean Genet. Si diceva che ogni volta che cambiava miglior amico, cambiasse anche idea politica. «La mia relazione, durata tutta la vita, con il Castoro (SdB), che mi era assai più preziosa del mio passato - relazioni piuttosto vaghe con una decina di compagni - non era la stessa cosa» del cameratismo maschile. 

Per *Sartre* il sesso era deflorare le vergini che la De Beauvoir sceglieva tra le sue allieve del liceo, seduceva safficamente e poi gli passava, e sedurre «per vendetta», come capo della «famiglia» *Sartre*-De Beauvoir, le mogli e le amiche dei suoi amici, come Bost, che *Simone* aveva a sua volta sedotto, e Camus. A quarant’anni, con la morte del detestato patrigno, comprò un elegante appartamento per la sua «Petite Maman» e andò a stare con lei, il suo unico, vero amore.

Così, per dirla con la scrittrice femminista Angela Carter, «perché mai una bella ragazza come *Simone* spreca il suo tempo a lusingare una persona sgradevole e noiosa come J-P? Le sue memorie verteranno in gran parte su di lui; lui invece non parlerà quasi di lei». *Simone* *de Beauvoir* proveniva da un ambiente ricco e altoborghese. Suo padre, un donnaiolo socialmente ambizioso, aveva aggiunto al cognome l’aristocratico «de» e poi, vivendo da nobile effeminato e spendaccione, aveva ridotto la famiglia in povertà. Il matrimonio dei suoi genitori, per *Simone*, «bastava a convincerla che la vita coniugale borghese era contro natura».



La natura aveva fatto *Simone* brutta e foruncolosa, ma ciò che la salvava era la sua eccezionale intelligenza. Priva di dote per gli sciali del padre, non poté sposare l’adorato cugino Jacques. Solo una laurea e l’insegnamento le promettevano l’indipendenza. Nel 1927 si laureò in filosofia, seconda in graduatoria dietro *Simone* Weil e prima di Maurice Merleau-Ponty, che si sarebbe poi fidanzato con la ricca cugina, e prima passione femminile della De Beauvoir, Zaza Lacoin. Ma Maurice scoprì di essere figlio illegittimo, il fidanzamento fu rotto e Zaza si uccise. 

Questo fu un ulteriore elemento che condusse *Simone* a considerare il matrimonio un abominio. La promozione all’«aggrégation» - nona donna in Francia - le diede l’immediata indipendenza economica. *Sartre* invece fu bocciato, il che gli costò la mano della ricca figlia di un droghiere e la sua cospicua dote.

* Sarte e il 'Castoro' de Beauvoir

*Così, quando un *Jean-Paul* innamorato chiese a *Simone* di sposarlo, lei gli contropropose una relazione aperta fra uguali, con franchezza assoluta sulle storie laterali. «Ho bisogno di *Sartre* ma amo Mathieu», confessava *Simone* (il Castoro) al suo diario. Dei suoi due compagni di studi, Mathieu (il Lama), il suo primo amante, era per la passione, mentre *Sartre* (il Cobra) era per l’intelletto, sebbene glielo nascondesse. Il Cobra prediligeva le bionde non appesantite dal cervello. 

Per gestire le sue infedeltà, il Castoro esercitava la sua maschia predisposizione al sesso seducendo le allieve, che poi passava al Cobra per la deflorazione. Le prime furono le fuoruscite russe Olga e Wanda Kosackiewicz. Olga si sarebbe autoferita dopo la seduzione del Castoro, che poi la divise con Jacques-Laurent Bost, l’allievo prediletto del Cobra che il Castoro a sua volta aveva sedotto, scatenando come vendetta del Cobra la seduzione di Olga.

Il primo romanzo del Castoro, “L’invitata”, racconta come la sedicenne ebrea polacca emigrata Bianca Bienenfeld entrò nelle loro vite in un «ménage à trois», ma Bianca, nelle sue Memorie d'una ragazza perbene, descrive un’altra vita turbata, soprattutto quando, proprio nel momento in cui i tedeschi entrano a Parigi, il Castoro ingiunge al Cobra di rompere con la terrorizzata giovinetta, che stava diventando la rivale del Castoro per il Cobra. Fu la madre di colei che aveva preso il posto di Bianca, Nathalie Sorokine, che con le sue indagini fece allontanare per turpitudine *Simone* dall’insegnamento nei licei statali.

«Morale anticonformista», o tornaconto borghese, portarono al collaborazionismo del tempo di guerra. La De Beauvoir lavorò per la radio nazionale francese controllata dai tedeschi, mentre *Sartre* si faceva un nome come scrittore in una Parigi boicottata dagli altri scrittori e, peggio di tutto, con scoperta ambizione, fu ben lieto di occupare a Parigi la cattedra di Henri Dreyfus-le-Foyer, licenziato in quanto ebreo. Ignorò la Resistenza, anche quando Parigi stava per cadere. E i suoi articoli per la rivista “Combat” di Camus li delegava spesso a *Simone*.

«Il personale è politico», come dicono le adepte femministe della De Beauvoir: così il Kgb sfruttò le debolezze di *Sartre* e fornì «trappole al miele» per il più famoso intellettuale pubblico dell’Occidente. L’utile idiota esistenzialista tornava continuamente in Russia per incontrare l’interprete del Kgb Lena Zonina, che voleva sposare e, abiettamente inseguendola, sacrificò la sua credibilità al punto da appoggiare, nel 1966, la linea dura di Breznev nel processo a Siniavskij e Daniel.

«Quando si smette di credere in Dio, non si diventa atei ma si comincia a credere a tutto» (G. K. Chesterton). *Simone* *de Beauvoir* era convinta che «donna non si nasce, si diventa»: non la nascita, ma l’autodeterminazione esistenziale. Che cosa avrebbe fatto di *Simone* una ricca dote e di *Jean-Paul* un bell’aspetto? Non sarà corretto, ma si sospetta che quei fattori così determinanti non avrebbero prodotto un romanzo d’amore così risqué, così licenzioso.


Dagospia 25 Agosto 2008


----------



## MK (25 Agosto 2008)

Porci esistenzialisti? Certo che Dagospia...


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (25 Agosto 2008)

Non sono novità ...purtroppo...


----------



## Minerva (26 Agosto 2008)

Emmekappa2 ha detto:


> Porci esistenzialisti? Certo che Dagospia...


Dagospia cosa?


----------



## MK (26 Agosto 2008)

Minerva ha detto:


> Dagospia cosa?


E' tratta dal sito no? E comunque solito discorso. Non giudico la vita sessuale degli altri, e non toglie valore all'opera rimasta...


----------



## Verena67 (26 Agosto 2008)

ho letto ieri l'articolo su La Stampa.

Mah...e rimah. Di simili intellettuali penso si possa anche fare a meno....


----------



## Minerva (26 Agosto 2008)

Verena67 ha detto:


> ho letto ieri l'articolo su La Stampa.
> 
> Mah...e rimah. Di simili intellettuali penso si possa anche fare a meno....


se dovessimo  fare una selezione morale 
a troppi dovremmo rinunciare .


----------



## Minerva (26 Agosto 2008)

Emmekappa2 ha detto:


> E' tratta dal sito no? E comunque solito discorso. Non giudico la vita sessuale degli altri, e non toglie valore all'opera rimasta...


si è tratta dal sito che, come vedi ,
 a sua volta cita la fonte.
e quindi?


----------



## MK (26 Agosto 2008)

Minerva ha detto:


> si è tratta dal sito che, come vedi ,
> a sua volta cita la fonte.
> e quindi?


Uffa, ma perché sempre sto tono aggressivo con me? E' un sito di pettegolezzi e non mi piace. Tutto qui. Poi adoro Simone e me fotto di quello che faceva o non faceva. C'è chi fa di peggio senza essere intellettuale o artista... e alura?


----------



## Verena67 (26 Agosto 2008)

Minerva ha detto:


> se dovessimo fare una selezione morale
> a troppi dovremmo rinunciare .


 
cominciamo pure da loro!!! (e dall'autrice di "Hiroshima Mon Amour", da Colette, etc...!)


----------



## MK (26 Agosto 2008)

Verena67 ha detto:


> cominciamo pure da loro!!! (e dall'autrice di "Hiroshima Mon Amour", da Colette, etc...!)


Anais Nin, Henry Miller... continuo?


----------



## Lettrice (26 Agosto 2008)

Per me erano due cretini... ma lo penso questo al di la' di questo articolo...


----------



## Minerva (26 Agosto 2008)

Emmekappa2 ha detto:


> Uffa, ma perché sempre sto tono aggressivo con me? E' un sito di pettegolezzi e non mi piace. Tutto qui. Poi adoro Simone e me fotto di quello che faceva o non faceva. C'è chi fa di peggio senza essere intellettuale o artista... e alura?


non si tratta di toni aggressivi , emmecappa; è che butti giù quelle due frasette che non dicono e non servono a nulla.
pensa di leggere l'articolo direttamente dalla stampa...ti cambia qualcosa ?
la prossima volta posto un articolo sulla scelta coraggiosa di daniele interrante che ha deciso di non depilarsi più


----------



## Verena67 (26 Agosto 2008)

Emmekappa2 ha detto:


> Anais Nin, Henry Miller... continuo?


 
Anais a parte la mania per i cadaveri era divertente, pero'!


----------



## MK (26 Agosto 2008)

Verena67 ha detto:


> Anais a parte la mania per i cadaveri era divertente, pero'!


Ma aveva un sacco di uomini... contemporaneamente...


----------



## MK (26 Agosto 2008)

Minerva ha detto:


> non si tratta di toni aggressivi , emmecappa; è che butti giù quelle due frasette *che non dicono e non servono a nulla.*
> pensa di leggere l'articolo direttamente dalla stampa...ti cambia qualcosa ?
> la prossima volta posto un articolo sulla scelta coraggiosa di daniele interrante che ha deciso di non depilarsi più


 
Uff... E' che mi tocchi i miei miti...


----------



## Lettrice (26 Agosto 2008)

Verena67 ha detto:


> Anais a parte la mania per i cadaveri era divertente, pero'!



Anche Miller... ma avrebbe dovuto evitare di scrivere un contorno alle scene di sesso...


----------



## Minerva (26 Agosto 2008)

Verena67 ha detto:


> cominciamo pure da loro!!! (e dall'autrice di "Hiroshima Mon Amour", da Colette, etc...!)


diciamo che è molto più semplice e sensato che ognuno depenni un po' quello che vuole nei limiti della sua scelta personale


----------



## Old Asudem (26 Agosto 2008)

non ne avete citato uno che non mi abbia mai trasmesso niente


----------



## Lettrice (26 Agosto 2008)

Minerva ha detto:


> diciamo che è molto più semplice e sensato che ognuno depenni un po' quello che vuole nei limiti della sua scelta personale


Concordo assolutamente...


----------



## MK (26 Agosto 2008)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Anche Miller... ma avrebbe dovuto evitare di scrivere un contorno alle scene di sesso...


uff...


----------



## brugola (26 Agosto 2008)

Minerva ha detto:


> la prossima volta posto un articolo sulla scelta coraggiosa di daniele interrante che ha deciso di non depilarsi più


ma veramente non è più glabro????
voglio la fonte!!


----------



## Minerva (26 Agosto 2008)

Brugola ha detto:


> ma veramente non è più glabro????
> voglio la fonte!!


l'ho avuta da emmecappa (grazie)


----------



## Lettrice (26 Agosto 2008)

Comunque secondo me loro conoscono tutta l'opera di Sartre


----------



## brugola (26 Agosto 2008)

sta meglio villoso.


----------



## Old Asudem (26 Agosto 2008)

Minerva ha detto:


> l'ho avuta da emmecappa (grazie)


a me mi garba peloso.
e non distruggere anche i miei di miti!!


----------



## Minerva (26 Agosto 2008)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Comunque secondo me loro conoscono tutta l'opera di Sartre


si, la nausea



quella del mattino dopo aver bevuto all'ennesima serata o festa del billionaire


----------



## MK (26 Agosto 2008)

Minerva ha detto:


> l'ho avuta da emmecappa (grazie)
















   smentisco categoricamente! Moderatori voglio l'ammonizione!! Non si fa così... mo' piango...


----------



## ranatan (26 Agosto 2008)

Avevo già letto qualcosa sulle "libertà" sessuali di 
Sartre. Della Beauvoir ho letto solo "una donna spezzata" (e mi è piaciuto moltissimo).
Certo che dall'articolo non ne escono molto bene...mi sembrano una associazione a deliquere, lei che forniva a lui giovani vergini...


----------



## MK (26 Agosto 2008)

Ranatan ha detto:


> Avevo già letto qualcosa sulle "libertà" sessuali di
> Sartre. Della Beauvoir ho letto solo "una donna spezzata" (e mi è piaciuto moltissimo).
> Certo che dall'articolo non ne escono molto bene...mi sembrano una associazione a deliquere, *lei che forniva a lui giovani vergini*...


 
Questa cosa mi irrita non poco è vero. Però anche le giovani vergini, incapaci di intendere e di volere? Mah...


----------



## Minerva (26 Agosto 2008)

Ranatan ha detto:


> Avevo già letto qualcosa sulle "libertà" sessuali di
> Sartre. Della Beauvoir ho letto solo "una donna spezzata" (e mi è piaciuto moltissimo).
> Certo che dall'articolo non ne escono molto bene...mi sembrano una associazione a deliquere, lei che forniva a lui giovani vergini...


non possiamo sapere quanto ci sia di vero in questo ed altri articoli.di certo la tendenza a tingere di fosco intellettuali ed artisti esiste da sempre , si parte da verità parziali per aggiungere , ritoccare....basti pensare a d'annunzio , per dirne uno.
in effetti il discorso è sempre lo stesso:
 caravaggio era un assassino...ma senza di lui l'arte avrebbe un vuoto immenso.


----------



## Old Anna A (26 Agosto 2008)

Verena67 ha detto:


> cominciamo pure da loro!!! (e dall'autrice di "Hiroshima Mon Amour", da Colette, etc...!)


colette?
e cosa ha fatto di così deprecabile?


----------



## Lettrice (26 Agosto 2008)

Minerva ha detto:


> si, la nausea
> 
> 
> 
> quella del mattino dopo aver bevuto all'ennesima serata o festa del billionaire



Vedi sei prevenuta!

Magari sono dei ragazzi intelligentissimi e sembili all'arte, nonstante l'apparenza... di quelli che vedendo un Van Gogh ti parlano dell'orecchio mozzato...


----------



## Minerva (26 Agosto 2008)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Vedi sei prevenuta!
> 
> Magari sono dei ragazzi intelligentissimi e sembili all'arte, nonstante l'apparenza... di quelli che vedendo un Van Gogh ti parlano dell'orecchio mozzato...








un classico


----------



## Nobody (26 Agosto 2008)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Anche Miller... ma avrebbe dovuto evitare di scrivere un contorno alle scene di sesso...


Miller sembra uno spettatore, non "entra" quasi mai nella scena... per quanto riguarda Sartre, il suo titolo più famoso mi sembra perfettamente appropriato


----------



## Verena67 (26 Agosto 2008)

Anna A ha detto:


> colette?
> e cosa ha fatto di così deprecabile?


 
era noiosissima! (almeno i suoi libri)


----------



## Lettrice (26 Agosto 2008)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Miller sembra uno spettatore, non "entra" quasi mai nella scena... per quanto riguarda Sartre, il suo titolo più famoso mi sembra perfettamente appropriato



Pero' le scene di sesso facevano effetto... forse proprio perche' lui non ne era coinvolto... altrimenti pensa che noia


----------



## Old Asudem (26 Agosto 2008)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Pero' le scene di sesso facevano effetto... forse proprio perche' lui non ne era coinvolto... altrimenti pensa che noia


io ho smesso di leggerlo dopo la scena col cane


----------



## Nobody (26 Agosto 2008)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Pero' le scene di sesso facevano effetto... forse proprio perche' lui non ne era coinvolto... altrimenti pensa che noia


Sembrava non partecipare... come se quasi non lo riguardassero...


----------



## Lettrice (26 Agosto 2008)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Sembrava non partecipare... come se quasi non lo riguardassero...


Ma io i suoi racconti li terro' sempre nel cuore... almeno parzialmente


----------



## MK (26 Agosto 2008)

*Bukowski*

ricordo la scena della bistecca... ahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh...


----------



## Lettrice (26 Agosto 2008)

Emmekappa2 ha detto:


> ricordo la scena della bistecca... ahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh...



Ma Hank aveva un'ironia assolutamente sconosciuta a Miller.... Hank puo' scrivere di vasi e bistecche perche' non se le mai tirata da intellettuale...


----------



## MK (26 Agosto 2008)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Ma Hank aveva un'ironia assolutamente sconosciuta a Miller.... Hank puo' scrivere di vasi e bistecche perche' non se le mai tirata da intellettuale...


 
Ma io preferisco gli intellettuali. Pur perversi che siano...


----------



## Lettrice (26 Agosto 2008)

Emmekappa2 ha detto:


> Ma io preferisco gli intellettuali. Pur perversi che siano...


Ma Hank lo era a differenza di Miller....


----------



## MK (26 Agosto 2008)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Ma Hank lo era a differenza di Miller....


Preferisco Miller, anche se bruttarello forte...


----------



## Nobody (26 Agosto 2008)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Ma Hank lo era a differenza di Miller....


Miller fa finta di essere perverso. Vorrebbe esserlo , ma proprio non ci riesce... Hank lo è senza saperlo... rimane innocentemente perverso, in ogni occasione.


----------



## Lettrice (26 Agosto 2008)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Miller fa finta di essere perverso. Vorrebbe esserlo , ma proprio non ci riesce... Hank lo è senza saperlo... rimane innocentemente perverso, in ogni occasione.



Miller se la tirava che a momenti gli si strappava... poteva convincere solo studentesse di scrittura creativa... Hank e' un bastardo generazionale... il vero frutto della depressione...


----------



## Nobody (26 Agosto 2008)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Miller se la tirava che a momenti gli si strappava... poteva convincere solo studentesse di scrittura creativa... Hank e' un bastardo generazionale... il vero frutto della depressione...


Infatti è autentico...


----------



## Lettrice (26 Agosto 2008)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Infatti è autentico...


... per questo non l'ho mai trovato disgustoso... anche nei racconti piu' squallidi...


----------



## Old Italia1 (26 Agosto 2008)

Emmekappa2 ha detto:


> Uffa, ma perché sempre sto tono aggressivo con me? E' un sito di pettegolezzi e non mi piace. Tutto qui. Poi adoro Simone e me fotto di quello che faceva o non faceva. C'è chi fa di peggio senza essere intellettuale o artista... e alura?


e alura è umanamente ributtante alla stessa maniera.....


----------



## Old Italia1 (26 Agosto 2008)

Emmekappa2 ha detto:


> Ma aveva un sacco di uomini... contemporaneamente...


e allora è una dea scesa in terra... canonizziamola!


----------



## Minerva (26 Agosto 2008)

Italia1 ha detto:


> e allora è una dea scesa in terra... canonizziamola!


ci stai spaziando, giovane .noto una leggerissima vena di  rancore personale


----------



## Old Italia1 (26 Agosto 2008)

Minerva ha detto:


> ci stai spaziando, giovane .noto una leggerissima vena di rancore personale


le cazzate scritte sono sempre qualcosa che mi prende sul personale...


----------

